# faire / refaire le point



## mon_ibz

Por favor, como se puede traducir estas expresiones:  " mais il fallait que je fasse le point, ne m'en veux pas". muchas gracias/merci


----------



## Talant

Buenas

"pero hacía falta que hiciese hincapié en ello, no me cojas manía"
"pero hacía falta que lo aclarase, no te enfades"

O cualquier variante similar


----------



## ed-hipo

ne m'en veux pas : "no me tengas rencor"
faire le point puede ser algo tipo "sentar cabeza", "mirarse algo"
igual espera otras opciones...
agur


----------



## Gévy

_Faire le point_ sería algo como recapacitar, analizar la situación, para ser filósofa diría que plantearse: ¿Quién soy yo? ¿Adónde voy? ¿Qué quiero? ¿Cómo lo hago?

¡Ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! 

(Soupirs)


----------



## mon_ibz

Merci beaucoup. La duda está aclarada. Era la primera vez que hacía una consulta y me habéis ayudado al momento. Hasta pronto


----------



## Aoyama

Mon espagnol ecrit est improbable, en francais donc :
" *mais il fallait que je fasse le point,* ne m'en veux pas" , ce *point* prend un relief particulier avec la suite (ne m'en veux pas) = il fallait que je reflechisse [sur nos relations] (et m'interroger sur la suite ...)
¡aie aie aie! peut-etre.


----------



## Aylah

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Salut

Me podeis ayudar con la expresión: Faire le point?

Se trata del informe de un proyecto, y está hablando de las recomendaciones para conseguirlo:

- Faire le point de la cession des médicaments...

Puedo decir simplemente: ceder los medicamentos..

Merci


----------



## josé león

No, creo que "faire le point" es "evaluar"... Sería entonces "evaluar el proyecto de entrega de medicamentos"... 

Saludos


----------



## Aylah

Ah!

Merci, no lo encontraba en el diccionario,

Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Myrosetree

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Bonjour, quelles seraient vos suggestions pour trouver un equivalent en Espagnol de "_faire le point sur la situation_", ou "_il faut absolument que l'on fasse le point_"??? Espagnol, et aussi Anglais si possible. Merci d'avance.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

_Abordemos/abordar el tema_
_Tratemos/tratar el tema_
_Estudiemos/estudiar el tema_

dependiendo del contexto ...

Et bienvenue à WR


----------



## ena 63

Hola: 
Si no es una situación personal, también podría ser "evaluar", "determinar el grado de evolución", 
y si es personal, "tenemos que hablar", frase mágica en los "dejamientos amorosos".

Saludos


----------



## Domtom

-
Yo esta expresión la he oído no pocas veces en Francia, y mi mente siempre ha comprendido, espontáneamente, "hacer balance."

_faire le point sur le situation = hacer el balance sobre la situación_


----------



## ranchal

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Salut,
j'ai quelques problèmes pour traduire cette phrase: _Le point sur toutes les nouveautés, _sur tout à ce qui concerne "le point sur"


----------



## Domtom

-
Hola,

¿No será _faire le point sur toutes les nouveautés_?

¿Podrías darnos un poquito de co-texto y de contexto?


----------



## yserien

También se podría decir, resumir, en resumen, resumiendo.


----------



## lpfr

"Faire le point" tiene el sentido de conocer, descubrir o definir la situación actual de algo. Insisto sobre "actual".
  "Depuis la dernière fois que nous avons fait le point, la situation a évoluée".


----------



## totor

*Resumir; analizar (la situación); hacer el balance; recapitular; concretar; focalizar.*


----------



## Prunus

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​

Hola:
En el foro he visto las posibles traducciones de la frase "fair le point", sin embargo ninguna de ellas me termina de funcionar en el contexto de esta traducción: "... qui occupe maintenant l'emplacement initial, _pour y avoir fait le point,_ vont elever une reine ....". (En cursiva he puesto la frase que no termino de entender). 

Gracias

:::: Deuxième message::::

Hola:
Perdona, soy nuevo: "... et qui pourront revenir á la ruche qui occupe maintenant l'emplacement initial, _pour y avoir fait le point,_ vont elever une reine à partir de ce couvain en cours d'evolution.....". (En cursiva he puesto la frase que no termino de entender). El tema está relación con la apicultura y el contexto hace referencia a un traslado de colmenas durante la realización de una ejambrazón artificial (una forma de multiplicar las colonias de abejas).

No sé si quizás la frase en cuestión pudiera decir algo así: "_como ya veremos más adelante".... _Pero no tengo ni idea.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Marina Urquidi

No, no es eso. Al contrario. Al parecer, el que está afirmando ya investigó la cosa (_y a fait le point_) como para poder afirmar que era el lugar original de la _ruche_. O sea algo en la dirección de "como se ha podido determinarlo". 

Pero todavía falta contexto, y tal vez son las mismas abejas y no el que está hablando, quienes "lo han determinado".  

A ver si esto te ayuda....


----------



## Prunus

Hola:
Te transcribo la frase entera: "Les abeilles qui ont été desplacées avec la partie inférieur de la ruche original et qui pourront revenir á la ruche qui occupe maintenant l'emplacement initial, _pour y avoir fait le point,_ vont elever une reine à partir de ce couvain en cours d'evolution. Ce qui va constituer la nouvelle colonie". (En cursiva he puesto la frase que no termino de entender). El tema está relación con la apicultura y el contexto hace referencia a un traslado de colmenas durante la realización de una ejambrazón artificial (una forma de multiplicar las colonias de abejas).

Muchas gracias


----------



## Marina Urquidi

No estoy segura a 100% pero aquí yo traduciría "después de haberlo determinado" (las abejas han determinado que es el lugar inicial). Suerte, que parece ser una traducción difícil!


----------



## Prunus

Una vez más, muchas gracias.


----------



## jprr

Hola Prunus:

"faire le point" es una expresión de navegación ...

La abejas podrán volver porque antriormente determinaron la posición de la colmena


----------



## FanLyon

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Bonjour,

Je cherche à traduire l'expression faire le point sur quelque chose.
Il s'agit dans le contexte du titre d'une revue qui s'intitule Transports et mobilité: le point sur.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Yuturna

Bonjour,

Il y a plusieurs traductions: hacer balance, resumir, analizar,... qui ont toutes été dites plus haut. 

Dans ce cas-là, moi je dirais "Transporte y movilidad: balance"

À plus!


----------



## jprr

Hola:

También  ... : estado de la cuestión


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola, me gustaría consultar si "" se podría traducir como "organizar" en este contexto...
Desde ya, muchas gracias por la ayuda.

___________
Contexto=
El texto se trata de que el embajador de EE.UU visitó una asociación en Mónaco, y lo llevaron a recorrer el Principado.

*Original*
Ce fut un grand plaisir que de lui faire découvrir la Principauté *tout en faisant* le point sur les actions prévues pour 2011 aux États-Unis.

*Intento*
Fue un gran placer mostrarle el Principado *mientras organizabamos* los puntos de las acciones previstas para 2011 en los Estados Unidos.


----------



## utrerana

Remarcar, hacer hincapié, incidir...

Un saludo


----------



## Koalo

Hola Utrerana, muchas gracias por tus sugerencias, también se me acaba de ocurrir "hacer un balance". Un saludo y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## utrerana

No se yo si hacer balance corresponde exactamente a " faile le point sur", Hacer balance me sugiere más sopesar, valorar...pero bueno, no se el contexto.


----------



## martateji

NUEVA PREGUNTA
 Hilos unidos​ 


En un informe sobre el reciente seismo de Japón aparece una enumeración con la siguiente estructura:

1. *Point* de la situation du réacteur nº 4

esa enumeración se repite en diversas ocasiones a lo largo de todo el texto utilizando la palabra "point" y me parece que traducirlo como "punto" no se adapta muy bien.

¿Vosotros qué pondríais?

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Diría: Balance de la situación.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## sebastienjuan

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Hola,
quiziera saber como traducir "faire le point" en español.
Gracias a quienes me ayuden
Sebastian


----------



## VRF

Bonjour Sébastien,

pourrais-tu nous indiquer le contexte? En effet, il existe différentes traductions possibles en fonction de celui-ci... : resumir, hacer balance de la situación, analizar, etc....

À bientôt


----------



## sebastienjuan

J'ai une amie qui doit faire tout un tas de démarches administrative, et moi j'essaie de l'aider à distance, en échangeant des emails.7
Du coup c'est difficile pour moi d'y voir clair.
Donc je voulais lui proposer de se téléphoner pour qu'on "fasse le point".
en tous cas merci


----------



## Elena_mg77

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour!

J'aimerais savoir qu'est-ce que ça veut dire, le context est qu'on est en train de arranger un rendez-vous, pour vendredi, mais "Je vous propose de nous rappeller lundi en fin de matinee pour refaire le point.
Alors, qu'est-ce qu'ils veulent me dire?

Merci en avance de votre réponse.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Como puedes ver tu pregunta ha sido unida a otra que era *faire le point*. Lee el hilo desde el principio.
A las propuestas hechas tan solo tienes que añadir: _volver a_

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## vagalume

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos:  ¿Podriais ayudarme con la traducción de esta frase? La he leído en un artículo de una revista al final de la introducción, antes de desarrollar el tema que trata.  ¿El asunto en este fenómeno?, no me suena muy bien...  Gracias y saludos.


----------



## hual

Hola
Sin conocer el contexto, me atrevo a proponer: _un balance del fenómeno_.


----------



## vagalume

No recuerdo exactamente el artículo, daba varios ejemplos del tema a tratar en la introducción y justo al final aparecía la frase, pero tu propuesta me cuadra muy bien.  ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Fred-erique

Autre possibilité pour traduire Faire le point : _hacer_(se) una _composición de lugar_  (se faire une idée de la situation)


----------



## ellenSanz

"faire le point"
il peut être: "concretar" en español?
Le context est "_Zoom Europ_a fait le point" 
Ça sera "puntualiza"?
merci a tous


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Como puedes ver tu pregunta ha sido unida a otra que era *faire le point*. Lee el hilo desde el principio.

Au revoire, hasta luego


----------



## belenich

Hola:
¿Podríais indicarme el significado de "fait le point"? Yo creo que es algo así como que la autora (Laurence Schifano), en su biografía sobre Visconti, amalgama todos esos textos, análisis, etc. publicados sobre él para reunir toda esa información en un capítulo, sobre el cual trata esta frase: "Laurence Schifano y fait le point des innombrables textes, analyses, conférences, articles, témoignages parus sur Visconti." 
Un saludo.


----------



## belenich

Al final lo he traducido como "hace un compendio". ¡Gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Belenich:

No me parece adecuado traducirlo así porque "hacer un compendio" no supone estudiar, analizar, ver en qué punto está lo que se ha publicado. Se trata de hacer el balance, definir "el estado de la cuestión", no solo reunir datos y hacer un resumen de ellos. Es algo que me parece distinto.

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

belenich said:


> ¿Podríais indicarme el significado de "fait le point"? Yo creo que es algo así como que la autora (Laurence Schifano), en su biografía sobre Visconti, amalgama todos esos textos, análisis, etc. publicados sobre él para reunir toda esa información en un capítulo, sobre el cual trata esta frase: "Laurence Schifano y fait le point des innombrables textes, analyses, conférences, articles, témoignages parus sur Visconti."





belenich said:


> Al final lo he traducido como "hace un compendio".



*Faire le point* es, en este caso, hacer el inventario de todos los documentos relacionados con Visconti, mientras que _compendio_ sería todo lo contrario: hacer un resumen, un extracto. 

Como bien te indica *Gévy*, lo correcto es *hacer el balance*.


----------



## Luluberta

Nueva pregunta
                                                                             Hilos unidos​

Texto sobre la corrupción en América Latina

Chercheurs et journalistes *font le point sur* les lentes mais profondes évolutions qui, depuis dix ans contribuent à redessiner le visage d’une Amérique Latine moins immobile qu’on le croit souvent.

Investigadores y periodistas *analizan* las lentas pero profundas evoluciones que, desde hace diez años contribuyen a rediseñar/dibujar de nuevo el rostro de una América Latina menos imperturbable de lo que a menudo se cree

Estoy casi segura de que *faire le point sur *en esta oración es analizar. Corríganme si me equivoco por favor.

Gracias


----------



## Marina Urquidi

Luluberta, "analizan" me parece muy bien en este contexto.


----------



## Luluberta

Gracias


----------

